# Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger



## PhilipKDick (29. Mai 2007)

*Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*

moin moin,

so wie bereits gesagt bräuchte ich ein bisschen allgemeine Hilfe zu BG2. Klar, das Game ist sehr alt, aber ich weiß dass es durchaus noch eine eine ziemlich große Fan-Gemeinde hat., daher hoffe ich mal das mir jemand helfen kann.

Also: ich komme mit dem Kampfsystem nicht richtig klar. Schon direkt am Anfang, also der Flucht aus diesem Gefängnis gehe ich ständig drauf. 

Was muss ich denn alles beim Kämpfen bedenken. Pause drücken und dann? Gibt es da irgendwelche Basics? Also welche Zauber ich brauch etc.?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.


----------



## torstenb (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*

Moin.  

Bevor ich ein paar Tipps gebe, erst mal ein paar Fragen an dich:

Welche Klasse spielst Du als Haupchar?
Bei welchen Gegnern gehst Du drauf
Was verstehst Du nicht am Kampfsystem?


----------



## Yevaud (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*



			
				PhilipKDick am 29.05.2007 06:11 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> 
> so wie bereits gesagt bräuchte ich ein bisschen allgemeine Hilfe zu BG2. Klar, das Game ist sehr alt, aber ich weiß dass es durchaus noch eine eine ziemlich große Fan-Gemeinde hat., daher hoffe ich mal das mir jemand helfen kann.
> 
> ...



Ein paar Basics gibt es theoretisch schon, praktisch hat da fast jeder seine eigenen.  

-Ich habe immer alle auf einen Gegner angesetzt, der ist dann schneller erledigt.
-Arbeite dich langsam vor. So deckst du nicht alle Gegner eines Trupps auf einmal auf. Beharke die Gegner, die schon in deinem Sichtbereich sind, mit Pfeilen und geh erst in den Nahkampf, wenn sie bei dir sind. Wenn du ihnen entgegen gehst, entdecken dich vielleicht noch andere Gegner, die in der Nähe stehen, was den Kampf schwieriger macht.
-Nutze die Zauber, die Imoen und Jaheira schon kennen. Ließ dir die Beschreibungen durch und nutze die Sprüche, um zu taktieren. Bei manchen Gegnern ist z. B. Jaheiras Insektenschwarm sehr praktisch.
Das magische Geschoss ist übrigens auch im späteren Spielverlauf nicht zu unterschätzen.
-Nutze bei Chars mit weniger Hitpoints Fernkampfwaffen. Minsk ist ein ausgezeichneter Nahkämpfer, aber Imoen sollte, wenn ihre Zauber verbraucht sind und du gerade nicht rasten kannst, nicht in den Nahkampf übergehen sondern Pfeil und Bogen auspacken.
-In einigen Räumen gibt es Fallen. Lass Imoen oder, sobald du ihn hast, Yoshimo außerhalb der Kämpfe nach Fallen suchen. Das gilt besonders, ehe du eine Kiste oder ein Regal oder sonst einen Behälter durchsuchst.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## torstenb (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*



			
				Yevaud am 29.05.2007 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das magische Geschoss ist übrigens auch im späteren Spielverlauf nicht zu unterschätzen.



Ich glaube, es ist sogar einer der besten wenn nicht sogar der beste Zauber. Sehr schnell & wirklungsvoll.


----------



## Vulture_112 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*

mir hats auch immer geholfen, dass ich das automatische pausensystem so eingestellt habe, dass es schon bei entdeckung von gegnern in den pausenmodus ging und nicht erst wenn ein char angegriffen wurde, so hat man genug zeit auf unerwartete gegner zu reagieren.

zudem hab ich dann, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ebenfalls pause für chars eingestellt, die fast tot sind, so dass man diese dann gegebenenfalls aus dem kampf ziehen kann oder entsprechendes.


----------



## mswotan54 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*



			
				torstenb am 29.05.2007 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Yevaud am 29.05.2007 08:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ansichtssache, spätestens, aber wirklich auch spätestens, ab tob ist der spruch, meiner meinung nach, völlig uninteressant. es bleibt ja bei maximal 5 geschossen und diese richten nicht alzuviel schaden an und bei den meisten gegner, wo man sie benutzen könnte, haben diese magieimunität. aber zum anfang ist er noch recht gut.
such dir bei den zauberern am besten erstmal sprüche die du brauchen könntest. bei jaheira sind es heilungssprüche und hab die im zauberbuch. RASTE dann!
nimm am besten die T-formation. die ist ganz gut.(auch für den rest des spiels) die nahkämpfer wie gesagt vor und die fernkämpfer/zauberer nach hinten


----------



## torstenb (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*



			
				mswotan54 am 29.05.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ansichtssache, spätestens, aber wirklich auch spätestens, ab tob ist der spruch, meiner meinung nach, völlig uninteressant. es bleibt ja bei maximal 5 geschossen und diese richten nicht alzuviel schaden an und bei den meisten gegner, wo man sie benutzen könnte, haben diese magieimunität. aber zum anfang ist er noch recht gut.
> such dir bei den zauberern am besten erstmal sprüche die du brauchen könntest. bei jaheira sind es heilungssprüche und hab die im zauberbuch. RASTE dann!
> nimm am besten die T-formation. die ist ganz gut.(auch für den rest des spiels) die nahkämpfer wie gesagt vor und die fernkämpfer/zauberer nach hinten



OK. Wenn man tob spielt, wird aber auch schweres Geschütz in Sachen Ausrüstung aufgefahren. 
Merlin, Gandalf, Rambo und der Terminator können da locker gegen die Gruppe einpacken.    

Bei Jaheira hatte ich auch immer die Heil- und Unterstützungszauber. Die kann man immer gebrauchen. Hier und da mal einen Elementar beschwören und schon geht die Post ab. 
Imoen habe ich im späteren Spiel nicht mehr als Zauberin genutzt, da mein Hauptchar selber Magier war. Ihr habe ich dann alles was die Diebesfähigkeiten hochsetzt (Rüstung, Ring, Umhang,...) gegeben. Ich habe Sie zwar die Sprüche lernen lassen, aber meistens habe ich Sie nicht benötigt, da Sie mit der Armbrust ganz gut schießen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*

also, allgemein: bentze die leertaste = pause. BG2 ist "im hintergrund" rundenbasiert, d.h. es bringt nix, die leute hektisch rumzusteuern. wenn du einem befiehlst "schlag zu", dann macht der das so oder so erst in der nächsten runde. insofern: pause, befehlen verteolen, pasue weg, und ein paar runden abwarten. ich mach immer pause, wenn einer gezaubert hat oder ein gegner tot ist, dann lege ich ggf. neue zauberaktionen und ziele fest.

deine gruppe sollte auch ausgewogen sein. zB 5 leute => 2 kämpfer, 1 magier, 1 priester. den rest je nach gusto, der eine mag lieber kämpfer, der andere 2 magier usw., oder auch nen reinen dieb. man sollte auch 2-3 leute haben, die aus der ferne lämpfen, wozu ich auch magie zähle.

und manche gegner sind je nach dem, wie weit du im spiel bist, einfach zu schwer. das spiel ist nicht linear, d.h. es kann sein, dass du schon ganz am anfang in die zweite wirtschaft gehst und dort gegner triffst, die du unmöglich besiegen kannst. speichere also immer schön ab


----------



## mswotan54 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*



			
				torstenb am 29.05.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> mswotan54 am 29.05.2007 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe im grunde nur 3 feste leute die ich immer mitnehme egal was ich bin. das ist minsk, anomen(ich weiß er ist eher unbeliebt) und imoen.
imoen benutz ich als dieb und magier. drch einige gegenstände im spiel wird sie noch ein sehr guter dieb, jedenfalls  was fallen finden und öffnen betrifft und als magierin ist sie auch ganr nicht so mies. in tob erreich ich eigentlich immer das maximum an exp mit jedem char und da ist jemand der ein paar mal einen planetar herbeirufen kann nützlich.


----------



## PhilipKDick (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen. Also noch zur Info: ich spiele einen Krieger. 

Ich werde gleich eure Tipps am Game ausprobieren. Aber eine Sache ist mir noch aufgefallen: Imoen kann nicht zaubern. Also die ganze Leiste mit den Zaubern bleibt farblos, kann also nicht angeklickt werden. Naja. Und Imoen war sowieso eines meiner Hauptprobleme, da sie ständig als erstes drauf ging. Werde dann aber mal probieren sie mit einer Armbrust auszurüsten. 

Apropos Armbrustschützen: was mach ich am besten mit gegnerischen Fernkämpfern? Soll ich die sofort angreifen? Da komm ich nicht so ganz mit klar. Bestes Beispiel die Zwerge im ersten Dungeon. Da hab ich Ewigkeiten für gebraucht weil die Fernkämpfer von denen meine in den Nahkampf involvierten Leute gekillt haben.

Und was mach ich mit der Druidin (Name vergessen), die gleich von Anfang an dabei ist. Im Tutorial wird gezeigt wie man sie in einen Bären verwandelt. Ist das hilfreich im Kampf oder soll ich sie lieber als Heilerin einsetzen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*



			
				PhilipKDick am 29.05.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen. Also noch zur Info: ich spiele einen Krieger.
> 
> Ich werde gleich eure Tipps am Game ausprobieren. Aber eine Sache ist mir noch aufgefallen: Imoen kann nicht zaubern. Also die ganze Leiste mit den Zaubern bleibt farblos, kann also nicht angeklickt werden.


 zu 99,9% ganz simple lösung: sie trägt ne rüstung? => magier = keine rüstung. "vollmagier" können die erst gar nicht anziehen, aber imoen ist ja ein mischcharakter. d.h. die kann bestimmte rüstungen anziehen, dann aber nicht mehr zaubern. also rüstung aus, dann geht's. 




> Naja. Und Imoen war sowieso eines meiner Hauptprobleme, da sie ständig als erstes drauf ging. Werde dann aber mal probieren sie mit einer Armbrust auszurüsten.


 ordne die charaktere mal neu. einfach auf das portrait klicken, gedrückt halten und nach unten ziehen, dann steht derjenige weiter hinten und ist beim laufen dann ebenfalls eher hinten. 

mit nahkampfwaffe laufen die charaktere aber irgendwann natürlich zum feind, sobald sie einen sehen. 





> Apropos Armbrustschützen: was mach ich am besten mit gegnerischen Fernkämpfern? Soll ich die sofort angreifen? Da komm ich nicht so ganz mit klar. Bestes Beispiel die Zwerge im ersten Dungeon. Da hab ich Ewigkeiten für gebraucht weil die Fernkämpfer von denen meine in den Nahkampf involvierten Leute gekillt haben.


 das hängt davon ab, wie gut die sind. es gibt zu vernachlässigende schützen, aber auch gute.

bei den zwergen hab ich folgendes gemacht: einen aus der grupp vorgeschickt und die zwerge angelockt,, dann sind so 3-4 von denen um die ecke gekommen, dort dann kampf. desweiteren kann man zB ne "stinkwolke" dahinzaubern, dann sind die meisten zwerge ohnmächtig. ich schiesse dann mit 2-3 leuten auf die ohnmächtigen, die anderen aus der gruppe stehen an der front und kämpfen gegen die, die aus der wolke zur gruppe kommen wollen. musst aufpassen, dass die eigenen leute nicht in die wolke gehen. die betrifft nämlich auch freunde, nicht nur feind.





> Und was mach ich mit der Druidin (Name vergessen), die gleich von Anfang an dabei ist. Im Tutorial wird gezeigt wie man sie in einen Bären verwandelt. Ist das hilfreich im Kampf oder soll ich sie lieber als Heilerin einsetzen?


 hmm, ich hab nie tierwandlung gemacht... keine ahnung...


----------



## torstenb (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*



			
				mswotan54 am 29.05.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe im grunde nur 3 feste leute die ich immer mitnehme egal was ich bin. das ist minsk, anomen(ich weiß er ist eher unbeliebt) und imoen.
> imoen benutz ich als dieb und magier. drch einige gegenstände im spiel wird sie noch ein sehr guter dieb, jedenfalls  was fallen finden und öffnen betrifft und als magierin ist sie auch ganr nicht so mies. in tob erreich ich eigentlich immer das maximum an exp mit jedem char und da ist jemand der ein paar mal einen planetar herbeirufen kann nützlich.



Meine (imho) beste Gruppe sah folgendermaßen aus:

Char / Waffe
Keldorn / 2-Händer+Geschicklichkeitshandschuhe
Minsc / 2x Streitkolben/Flegel/Morgenstern
Jaheira / Säbel + Stärkegürtel
Yoshi / Imoen / leichte Armbrust
Mazzy / Kurzbogen 
Ich / Zauber / Stabschleuder / Schleuder

aber back2topic

- Zwerge? Das ist doch im Zirkus oder? Da habe ich im Gespräch erstmal eingewilligt zu gehen und ein paar Fallen von Yoshi auslegen lassen. Das klappt in diesem Status noch nicht wirklich gut, aber man kann ja vorher abspeichern.   Dann wieder rein, anlocken und zurückziehen. klack klack klack. Schon sind die Gegner stark angeschlagen.   

- Imoen sollte bei dir nicht in vorderster Front stehen. Sie ist kein Nahkampfcharakter!

- Nach vorne stellen kannst Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt Minsc, Jaheira (mit guter Rüstung und Schild), und natürlich als Krieger auch dich selbst. 

- Was die Schützen betrifft bin ich später so vorgegangen, das ich meine Fernkämpfer auf sie gehetzt habe. Die Fernkäpfer greifen meisten die Chars an, die Sie zuerst sehen und das sind die Nahkämpfer. So können die Schützen & Magier in Ruhe aus dem Hintergrund agieren. 

- Jaheira und Verwandlung? Nie eingesetzt. Sie ist mir als Blockerin (dicke Rüstung + dicker Schild) in der ersten Reihe mehr Wert. Sie reisst zwar anfangs nicht viel mit einem Säbel oder einer Keule, aber das kommt. Dazu noch die Zauber die Sie beherrscht auf Heilung, Unterstützung und Beschwörung ausrichten und schon hat man eine super Mitstreiterin. 

- Was ich auch immer beherzigt habe, waren die Tipps der Leute aus dem BG2 Forum:
a) Nutze die Quicksavefunktion und nutze sie oft!
b) Setze alles ein, was dir zur Verfügung steht. Es ist genug Nachschub da. 
c) Wenn Du trotz x-Versuchen nicht weiterkommst, stell für diesen einen Kampf die Schwierigkeit herunter

to be continued


----------



## mswotan54 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Baldurs Gate 2 : Kampf-Tipps für einen Anfänger*

schau mal die die seite,. die dürfte dir denk ich eine große hilfe sein
http://bgt.rpguides.de/

da findest du tipps für sämtliche baldur's gate titel
überprüf aber mal deinen eingestellten schwierigkeitsgrad. nicht das der auf mittel steht. das ist für anfänger nämlich zu schwer, denk ich.

ich bin am liebsten hexenmeister. ich liebe diese klasse einfach und einem magier ist sie 10mal überlegen  
wie gesagt meinegruppen zusammenstellung variiert, je nachdem welche klasse ich bin. aber hier mal meine feste gruppe als  guter hexenmeister.

minsk->Feindbann oder Angurvadal + Sturmstern oder flegel der zeitalter
mazzy->kurzschwert des mask (nur einhandwaffe, glaub ich mich zu erinnern)
anomen-> crom faeyr + runenhammer
jaheira-> schild + spektralfeuer
imoen-> widderstecken(im notfall) + bogen des gesens oder dunkelfeuerbogen
ich-> stecken der magister(im notfal) + erinnyeschleuder

wenn ich kämpfer bin fliegen mazzy un jaheira raus und aerie kommt kommt noch dazu. aber wen ich da als 6. mitgenommen hab weiß ich nicht mehr


----------

